# 6DPO...... Symptoms???



## Hayley_Shaw

Hi ladies,

as the title states, I am 6DPO and was wondering whats symptoms is usually apparent at this stage if I was pg?:blush:

I am currently on my 1st 2ww and turning a little crazy already.:rofl: God help me in a couple of months. :rofl::rofl:

:hug:

Hayley x


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: I'm 6dpo too so I feel your pain as it were :rofl:

I think that it is possible at this stage to have had some implantation spotting, crampy/twingy pains in the pelvis, feeling tired, sore boobs, light nausea or feeling gassy/bloated. I'm sure there are more too!
Of course, having no symptoms at all you could also be pregnant!


----------



## heavenly

I am 6DPO, no symptoms, saying that though, I never get any symptoms. :rofl:


----------



## LoobyLou75

I am 4DPO and have nothing, but then wasn't expecting anything!

I do agree with you though, Hayley, patience is not my strongest point either and the days seem so long!


----------



## MrsPhillips

I'm 6DPO too! I had little twinges low down in my tummy yesterday evening. Also had tender swollen boobs, acid reflux for 2 days that finally disapeared this morning. Had a real funny taste in my mouth this morning that wouldn't budge. I may be just sympton spotting but these things are not common to me. Heres hoping! -x-


----------



## Noodles

6DPO is early, but not impossible. Most implantations happen at 6-8DPO and then it's about another 24-48 hours before you have any 'symptoms' as they are a reaction to your body releasing the hormones that stops your AF from coming. You can implant as early as 3DPO and therefore get symptoms at 6DPO, but it would be very early. I started to get symtoms around 8-9DPO.

Good luck!


----------



## Fleety

I am also 6dpo today, ive had alot of stomach cramps and been bloaty/gassy. boobs aren't sore but my nipples are. And this morning at work I had this sudden thought that I was about to throw up all over the place never known a sicky feeling like it. but mainly its my stomach I feel like I need to hold it all the time the cramping is all the time


----------



## Timid

Fleety said:


> I am also 6dpo today, ive had alot of stomach cramps and been bloaty/gassy. boobs aren't sore but my nipples are. And this morning at work I had this sudden thought that I was about to throw up all over the place never known a sicky feeling like it. but mainly its my stomach I feel like I need to hold it all the time the cramping is all the time

I've got this sorta symptom too... never felt like it before, weird!


----------



## ClaireLR

My fave 2ww website

www.countdowntopregnancy.com

Its AMAZING (WARNING: it WILL drive you MENTAL!)


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

ClaireLR said:


> My fave 2ww website
> 
> www.countdowntopregnancy.com
> 
> Its AMAZING (WARNING: it WILL drive you MENTAL!)

:rofl::rofl:

Thanks for the tip.

Great website.

:hug:

Hayley x


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Timid said:


> Fleety said:
> 
> 
> I am also 6dpo today, ive had alot of stomach cramps and been bloaty/gassy. boobs aren't sore but my nipples are. And this morning at work I had this sudden thought that I was about to throw up all over the place never known a sicky feeling like it. but mainly its my stomach I feel like I need to hold it all the time the cramping is all the time
> 
> I've got this sorta symptom too... never felt like it before, weird!Click to expand...

:blush:

Well I feel exactly the same.

Just really confused. Don't know whether to get excited or not.:hissy:

Oh well its not over till the :witch: gets us.

:hug:

Hayley x


----------



## Andiepie81

Hi ladies! I am also 6DPO and have had some crampy/twingy feelings in my lower abd. above my cha-cha. And I have a bit more creamy cm today. I never really notice a lot of cm but when I checked, IT WAS THERE ( I didnt cervial cm check, I only checked in the opening) This may be my month! AF is due 6/1/09 so we will see! Baby dust to you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## LoobyLou75

That site is amazing! V addictive!

I must say one of the first signs I had when I was pregnant the first 2 times was not nausea, it was really sore nipples, tender to touch. I also got a dark strip of hair from my pubic bone to my belly button.


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Yeh I love this site. Just get into trouble with oh because I spend too much time on here. :rofl:

:dust: for all

Hayley x


----------



## Mrs_N

loving the countown site! :rofl:


----------



## TweetiGirl

I'm 6DPO too!!! I am currently having very mild AF like cramps....not unlikely if AF is coming, but usually not this soon....good luck to all!! Can we make this a thread we all come back to for updates?! Would love a buddy or buddies on BNB to track with...looks like all of us lovelies are at the same time!


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi all,
After a bit of confusion earlier in the month i am now confident i am 5DPO and i have nothing! Earlier in the month i felt every symptom going but it was all in my head! Drove me absolutely nuts. Now i don't have anything except a strong feeling i missed it this month :sad1: Its still early days so i'm hoping some will start in the next few days - i'm just an inpatient little bunny. Happy symptom spotting to all! :happydance:


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

I was feeling all symptoms under the sun and now all I have is dizzyness. But it could just be from heat. :rofl:

I'm thinking I've proberly missed it this month and thinking I mighnt just start again next month. :cry:

Hayley x


----------



## mmdaviney

im also 6 dpo and just took a test! couldn't wait! it came up negative (its a clearblue digital) but im still hoping as I have the following symptoms: achey all over - especially my legs, really tired, lower back ache, headaches, hungry, sore boobs yesterday. I never get any symptoms before my period - just a cramp in my lower back and a squggly feeling and thats about 3 hours before my period starts! so having all these weird symptoms is giving me hope! will probably take another test at the weekend! but the wait is killing us!! Good luck ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## AliBoo

Fleety said:


> I am also 6dpo today, ive had alot of stomach cramps and been bloaty/gassy. boobs aren't sore but my nipples are. And this morning at work I had this sudden thought that I was about to throw up all over the place never known a sicky feeling like it. but mainly its my stomach I feel like I need to hold it all the time the cramping is all the time

Im also 6 DPO and have mild stomach cramps, bloaty/gassy and sore nipples to the touch!, I keep feeling a little light headed and a bit nauseus (it was worse this morning and early afternoon).

Im trying not to symptom spot and get my hopes up - I hate the TWW!!


----------



## curlysue7

mmdaviney said:


> im also 6 dpo and just took a test! couldn't wait! it came up negative (its a clearblue digital) but im still hoping as I have the following symptoms: achey all over - especially my legs, really tired, lower back ache, headaches, hungry, sore boobs yesterday. I never get any symptoms before my period - just a cramp in my lower back and a squggly feeling and thats about 3 hours before my period starts! so having all these weird symptoms is giving me hope! will probably take another test at the weekend! but the wait is killing us!! Good luck ladies! :thumbup:



I have NEVER had any symptoms before I get AF but this month I have all the above. 

Can anyone tell me what they thing as I am VERY bloated, sore and bigger boobs than I ever get before AF comes and upset tummy.

Thanks all


----------



## Ttcnum1

lmaooo i am also 6dpo now ii havent been on the internet looking up stuff but however i read this post and see that ii have the same feelings.. everything ii eat just sits on the top of my damn stomach and wants to come back out ii had acid reflex for a few days yuck!!!.. also starving/full at the same time 0_0.. today ii went to pee pee and a lil brown blood umm idk im not about to drive myself nuts baby dust to us alllll !!!!


----------



## cbhatkar

I have had cramps for the last two days and none today. Before that so much nausea, headache, mood swings and I am very tired today. I never get those symptoms before my period, plus its not due until the end of this month. Heres hoping! :thumbup:


----------



## cbhatkar

Ttcnum1 said:


> lmaooo i am also 6dpo now ii havent been on the internet looking up stuff but however i read this post and see that ii have the same feelings.. everything ii eat just sits on the top of my damn stomach and wants to come back out ii had acid reflex for a few days yuck!!!.. also starving/full at the same time 0_0.. today ii went to pee pee and a lil brown blood umm idk im not about to drive myself nuts baby dust to us alllll !!!!

Did you take a test?


----------



## Emerald87

I'm 6DPO today too and it's driving me nuts. I had "symptoms" over the past couple of days - fatigue, bloating, cramps. I even fell asleep on the lounge at uni yesterday. But nothing today, I feel pretty good. There's also been no spotting. That concerns me - makes me think it didn't work this month :cry:
Of course, being impatient, I've already tested which has come up as a BFN. I'm hoping Sunday (10dpo) is my day but I know I'll test before that (damn cheap eBay tests!! I have 30 just sitting there... looking at me).
I'll just start planning for next month; that way it'll come back positive after I've spend all that money on OPKs, thermometers etc. :happydance:


----------



## Emerald87

I'm 6DPO today too and it's driving me nuts. I had "symptoms" over the past couple of days - fatigue, bloating, cramps. I even fell asleep on the lounge at uni yesterday. But nothing today, I feel pretty good. There's also been no spotting. That concerns me - makes me think it didn't work this month :cry:
Of course, being impatient, I've already tested which has come up as a BFN. I'm hoping Sunday (10dpo) is my day but I know I'll test before that (damn cheap eBay tests!! I have 30 just sitting there... looking at me).
I'll just start planning for next month; that way it'll come back positive after I've spend all that money on OPKs, thermometers etc. :happydance:


----------



## Emerald87

Silly computer... posted twice. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## topkittycat

Did anyone end up with a bfp out of all these symptoms?


----------



## Emerald87

Yes, but unfortunately I lost that pregnancy I'm sorry.


----------

